# Snippet 1



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Hopefully I will post a snippet once a week , to stimulate conversation on some important areas . Please feel free to post any questions or concerns . We learn from each other and that's what it's all about. Here is snippet no. 1 

from Dr. Jean Dodds 

A main benefit of preparing your pet’s food is that you can steer clear of ingredients known to cause sensitivities or intolerances. For dogs, the main offenders to avoid are:

• Beef 
• Corn
• Dairy 
• Other glutens
• Soy
• Wheat 

Dogs are typically least reactive to novel animal proteins, including:

• Lamb
• Venison
• Goat
• Turkey
• Buffalo or bison
• Rabbit
• Pork

Fish is also an excellent protein source for dogs (but not shellfish). Opt for fish low in mercury, such as sardines, wild-caught Alaskan salmon, Pollack and catfish. Avoid high-mercury species such as tuna (especially albacore or “white” tuna), King mackerel, tilefish, shark and swordfish


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

That is a nice, brief, succinct summary, Dave.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

One thing to consider is that even if you want to improve your dog's diet by doing some cooking, it DOESN'T have to be "all or nothing". After Kodi had some allergy problems over the summer (which turned out to be environmental, but we wanted to cover all bases) I decided to do some cooking. But I wasn't willing to do a complicated recipe, and I still wanted the kibble option available for times when that's more convenient, like when we are at show where we have to stay in a hotel, etc. 

So Kodi eats a high quality, grain free, limited ingredient kibble for breakfast. (Which DH likes, because he often feeds breakfast) Then in the evening, he gets a mixture of either organic ground chicken breast and Balance-IT, or organic ground chicken and Honest Kitchen. When he gets the Balance-IT version, I also supplement with steamed, organic, green leafy veggies and fruit. 

It takes me about half an hour to make enough single servings (I freeze them in muffin tins, then pop them into a freezer bag) to last me almost 3 weeks, since he only eats that once a day. He loves it, and I like that I'm feeding him food that I KNOW is good for him.


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Dana would never forgive me if I fed Gibbs rabbit. She had two growing up and I call her "my little bunny head". She loves Gibbs more than rabbits, but not enough to feed them to him.


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Dana would never forgive me if I fed Gibbs rabbit. She had two growing up and I call her "my little bunny head". She loves Gibbs more than rabbits, but not enough to feed them to him.


Rabbit for dogs costs $68 in my area. Needless to say my dog usually ends up with the turkey and sardine formula.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

"Rotating protein sources not only ensures your pet will benefit from a varied amino acid and nutrient profile, it also reduces the risk he will form an intolerance to any specific animal protein source over time." Jean


----------

